# [SOLVED] Vista GRUB Error 22



## hmullen37

Hi!

I had Ubuntu installed on my laptop along with Vista. I deleted the linux partitions assuming that the computer would automatically boot to windows. Whenever I restarted my computer it says

"GRUB Loading stage 1.5.
GRUB loading, please wait....
Error 22"

I attempted to get to my backup partition to reformat my hard drive, but it won't let me get to any of my hard drives. I called HP and they are sending me backup CDs. Is there any way that I can get back into Vista and fix everything so that I don't have to delete everything on my HD??

I saw a previous post for XP, but didn't know if the same thing would work for vista.

please help!


----------



## Squizz

*Re: Vista GRUB Error 22*

the error is because grub is trying to load Ubuntu as your default OS.

Get: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/

boot from that, and edit your menu.lst file so that the Vista Partition is at the top of the list.

Voila, Vista should boot.


----------



## shuuhen

*Re: Vista GRUB Error 22*

Could you give us a link to the "previous post?"

If you boot from your Vista disc, you should have a *Repair* option. Go to that (you might have to go through a dialog or two to get to the Repair option). There should be a *System Recovery Options* dialog box. In that, go to *Command Prompt* and enter *Bootrec.exe /FixMbr*


----------



## toastytwo

*Re: Vista GRUB Error 22*

You sir, are the man. I looked for hours on how to solve this. Fortunatly for me I have a Windows Ultimate CD, so I was able to get to a command prompt with that. I feel for the sorry souls that do not have a cd to boot to. But, for the few of you that can at least make it to a command prompt, *Bootrec.exe /FixMbr *is the way to go. Thank you so much shuuhen. :4-cheers:


----------

